# Waternymph, Overgrown, and Golder's Green tutorial



## Sanne (Jun 18, 2006)

hi everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




these are the brushes I used for the look...




and these are the products!




first, let start with a bare face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











then nightfish fluidliner with the 266 brush (I suck in applying eyeliner so it's the first thing I do so I can mess it up without ruining my makeup)




next I apply beige-ing shadestick on lid, crease and lower lashline...




...and bare canvas paint on my browbone (this is my special trick for e/s base, the shadestick makes the e/s vibrant, while the paint doensn't make the browbone highlighter cakey, but keeps it in place all day)




then pick up Say Yeah e/s with the 217 brush...




and apply in crease




it should look like this




over to waterymph!!! again use the 217 brush...




...and apply in crease...




...and use the 219 pencilbrush to apply it on the outter 1/3 of the lid vibrantly.




it should look like this.




then pick up overgrown e/s with the 239 brush




and apply it on the inner 2/3rd of the lid, and use the 219 brush to apply overgrown on to the inner corner of the eye




it should look like this




use the 239 brush to pick up some golder's green pigment




and apply it exactly in between waternymph and owergrown and blend it!




Do the same on the lower lashline with the 219 brush...




...and apply waternymph on the outer 1/3 of the lower lashline, also with the 219 brush.




pick up a bit of lily white pigment with the 239 brush...




...and apply it just below the lower lashline. blend it down a little, but don't let it mix with the waternymph!




pick up a little bit of deckchair (tap off the extra, you only need a little bit!)...




...and apply it on the browbone between lily white and waternymph.




next: eyebrows!!!
use the SE266 to apply charcoal brown e/s, and after that use eyebrow gel to keep 'em in place!




put a little bit of studiofix liquid on the back of your hand...




and lightly apply it with the 190 foundation brush. It should look like this




next I use my large foundation brush to pick up strada blusher...




...and apply! this is a great color to add a bit of dept...




...and I use my 129 brush to pick up a bit of cubic blusher...




...and apply it to the apples of my cheeks for a light flushy look. apply a bit of blot powder on to the T-zone (not showing)




next, mascara!!!! I absolutly ADORE maxfactor's masterpiece mascara(In some countries it's called lash perfection)...




...and this is why!








all that I need now is a bit of clear chapstick for the lips.... and DONE!

















thank you for looking!!!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

You did such a great job on this.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 18, 2006)

thank you


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah! great job! thanks for sharing. I'm def gonna try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
and also WOW for maxfactor's masterpiece mascara


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 18, 2006)

WOW this color combo looks great with your eyes..THX for the tut


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 18, 2006)

thank you for the tutorial


----------



## shygirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial! My eyes jumped when I saw the mascara. Amazing!


----------



## Brianne (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow I think I need to try this look!  Thanks for taking the time to do a tutorial.


----------



## ben (Jun 18, 2006)

lovely!

you're such a doll, that's for the inspiration.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! Great tutorial! I am definitely going to try this! 

You have such great skin!


----------



## Wishie88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yay! I love this tutorial!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 18, 2006)

Awsome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And u did really do a GREAT Job on t his tut.  Beautiful


----------



## simar (Jun 18, 2006)

wow that's hot! you did a wonderful job of that tutorial. thankss a bunch. And I have to get that Maxfactor mascara!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 18, 2006)

beeeaaautiful! <3 thanks hon!


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 19, 2006)

Amazing tutorial! Thanks so much


----------



## veilchen (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for doing this! It's gorgeous!

It certainly makes me want to use my 217 brush more often - I rarely use it, but since you achieve such great looks by it I *must* use it more often!


----------



## yam900 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fantastic Tut.  Fantastic colours.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 19, 2006)

Top tutorial 10/10 you fab lady!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 19, 2006)

thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you like it!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 20, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Pei (Jun 20, 2006)

U are GORGEOUS!

And those lashes are soooooooooo pretty!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 20, 2006)

wow! thanks for the great tutorial.  and you only used chapstick on your lips?!  wow, your natural lip color is amazing!


----------



## user79 (Jun 20, 2006)

Great look and tut! I need to try that Mascara.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 21, 2006)

Just seeing it right now, very helpful, thanks honey!!!!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 21, 2006)

oh i love this, great tutorial!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 22, 2006)

in the very first face pic of you, do you have anything on your lips, or is that how pigmented they are?

great tut, thanks!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 24, 2006)

so sexy.

you're eyelashes are amazing! (i'm tripping over myself to rush out the door to buy some right now!)


----------



## Sanne (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks averybody!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_in the very first face pic of you, do you have anything on your lips, or is that how pigmented they are?

great tut, thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
in the first face pic I have absolutly nothing on my face or lips except of some moisturizer.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 27, 2006)

Oooh, it looks fabulous! I have got to try the MF mascara!


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 28, 2006)

i love this. your lips look amazing.


----------



## ruhin (Jun 29, 2006)

Really nice!  That mascara is AMAZING.  How many coats did you use?


----------



## lackofcolor (Jun 30, 2006)

oh wow those colors are so pretty together!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruhin* 
_Really nice! That mascara is AMAZING. How many coats did you use?_

 
I used 2 coats. 

thanks everybody


----------



## britaniefaith (Jul 2, 2006)

wow I looove this look and I have the same mascara but it doesnt look nearly as good on my lashes as it does on yours!!! no fair


----------



## lush (Jul 3, 2006)

that's a great combination i love greens and yellows together

thanks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 3, 2006)

I just looked over this again and I can't believe the beautiful natural deep cherry lip color you have... thats so amazing! No wonder you only use chap stick =)


----------



## LisaR (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful, Sanne!!  A great tutorial! Now I know what to do with all my new piggies.


----------



## MeTsA_aSyE (Jul 14, 2006)

I love your eyes (L).(L)


----------



## sugahlici0us (Jul 16, 2006)

wow this looks amazing. I'm impartial to greens...now I just need to get some bitter


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome!  & i can't believe that's only clear chapstick on your lips


----------



## iheartfelix (Jul 26, 2006)

this is so pretty!
thanks for posting this


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, that mascara really makes your eyes pop


----------



## Cyn (Jul 26, 2006)

Great tutorial, I love the mascara on you!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness girl you are gorgeous!  I never would have thought of combining all those colors but it looks fabulous!!  I have all of those eye shadows and pigments and shadesticks so I think i may try this one some weekend!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Total Hotness Sanne! I Love This Tut!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 2, 2006)

HOTT!! love this color combo on you


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 2, 2006)

great tut!


----------



## cupcakekiss (Sep 2, 2006)

you look so pretty, i need to try this!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

I love it!! Errmmmm... can I have your lashes please?


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 5, 2007)

you look beautifull, thanks for the great tutorial, im going to try this one for sure !


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

oh why don't i have lash perfection? looks amazing and does wonders!
and the application of the tutorial is great! and so is the whole thing itself! you're a beauty =]
thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## datura-noir (Jul 8, 2007)

Waouh, it's gorgeous !!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm seriously going to have to pick up some of that mascara. Wow.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 8, 2007)

i can't believe you got those lashes with only 2 coats of MF lash perfection!  i have that mascara and it gives me a "natural" lash look.  hmmm.  guess i gotta go play with mine again.

any tips on using this mascara?  wipe brush with tissue - or not?  wait how long in between coats?  do you re-dip the wand in the tube before doing second coat???  i know, so many questions.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

Amazing. I need to write down the name of that mascara you used.


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very Nice Eyelashes! Wootz For Mascara!


----------



## mizzbeba (Jun 24, 2008)

daaaang who needs falsies with those lashes! i have to try out that mascara myself! thanks for the tut and the info.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 25, 2008)

GR8 tut!!
i will def try it


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is beautiful! Your eyes are the prettiest color...very ethereal. I loooove this look, thank you for sharing!


----------



## nico (Jun 26, 2008)

I love this look.Your tutorial is very easy to follow.Thanks


----------

